# Removing inlays



## matt7 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey all, Just wondering is there anyway way to remove the dot inlays from my Ibanez and then put new ones in like abalone or something to that effect?

Thanks all.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jun 9, 2007)

matt7 said:


> Hey all, Just wondering is there anyway way to remove the dot inlays from my Ibanez and then put new ones in like abalone or something to that effect?
> 
> Thanks all.



its possible.
are you looking at abalone dots?
all you need to do is use a super small bit, drill little pilot wholes in the plastic inlay itself then what i did is take the bit out and pry the rest of the inlay out. you should be able to pry it out with out pulling out any surrounding wood.


----------



## IBZ Addict (Jun 9, 2007)

Some people use soldering irons to heat the inlay and melt the glue underneath, then pop it out. I'd imagine you'd have to be very careful not to burn the fingerboard.


----------



## JamesGrote (Jun 9, 2007)

Be careful trying to drill it out. I tried that on an old guitar, and the dot took out some of the surrounding wood. Looked pretty bad. If the glue used is stronger than the wood itself (many glues are), the wood will splinter and come out a bit.
I'd try a combination of drilling a tiny hole in the middle, stick a soldering iron in there to melt the glue, then pull it out using the hole.
Good luck!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 10, 2007)

Replacing inlays on a guitar is not what I would consider an easy task. I know a guy who does inlay work professionally and many have asked him the same thing. Unless you're looking to refret or put a new board on there, it isn't worth it IMHO. If you could go for something other than abalone (like a flat color) one of our members said nail polish in whatever color you were looking for worked really well. Sorry I can't be of more help here, I've always read that it was not a good idea to try stuff like that yourself as you can damage the fretboard pretty easily. As already said, in many cases the glue is actually stronger than the wood around it. 


P.S. DO NOT take a soldering iron to your fretboard!!!  That's a good way to not only loosen the glue on the inlay but also the fretboard itself. BAD suggestion IMHO, just don't want to see anyone go killing their fretboard/neck for no reason!


----------



## MattMulartschuk (Sep 20, 2009)

I know this is a giant dig, but I am also wondering the same thing.

I hate inlays and I want to get rid of them (C7 Hellraiser). Can you replace the fingerboard without replacing the entire neck (its a set neck)? How costly is it?


----------



## Riffer (Sep 20, 2009)

I totally agree with .......... I removed the inlays from my Kramer which were dot inlays by just taking a drill bit of the same size as the dots and drilling them out. But i just filled in the holes with rosewood dust because I didnt want any inlays, except the 12th fret dual dots. It turned out really nice and clean. Here are some pics of what I did.


----------



## Paul Secondino (Sep 24, 2009)

Just to put it all together for you (since all the correct answers were given ) Yes you can take those dots out and replace them. But it isn't worth it unless you can do it yourself because if the job is sloppy, then what's hte point and if it costs you a lot of money to have someone else do it, then what's the point.

Anyway ,It's possible to use a brad point drill if you are familiar with the technique. It involves using a good drill press, a solid neck rest and hitting the dot dead center. As mentioned , it is also possible to drill a small hole in the center of the dot , use a soldering iron tip to heat the dot and the glue under it. Heating the dot isn't just done to loosen the glue, it is also done to relieve some of the tension in the wood. This is the same reason that a soldering iron is used (sometimes) to remove frets.

Most importantly, if you plan to do a proper job of this, the frets should all be removed, the dots dealt with and then leveled and then the board re fretted. Trying to do this without removing frets will leave you with a mediocre appearance most likely and flat spots in between the frets from trying to level the dots .


----------



## japs5607 (Sep 24, 2009)

My advice follow this tutorial by soldierkahn worked as it should the guy got this licked 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/th...h-inlay-removal-fretboard-dying-tutorial.html


----------



## COCK OF CHRIST (Oct 25, 2013)

how bout removing a cheesy skull inlay on a schecter sls solo? seriously, that inlay sux! how hard would it be to remove that cheesy bastard?


----------



## ONE (Oct 25, 2013)

COCK OF CHRIST said:


> how bout removing a cheesy skull inlay on a schecter sls solo? seriously, that inlay sux! how hard would it be to remove that cheesy bastard?



Electric tape


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 25, 2013)

COCK OF CHRIST said:


> how bout removing a cheesy skull inlay on a schecter sls solo? seriously, that inlay sux! how hard would it be to remove that cheesy bastard?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 25, 2013)

COCK OF CHRIST said:


> how bout removing a cheesy skull inlay on a schecter sls solo? seriously, that inlay sux! how hard would it be to remove that cheesy bastard?



*convinces himself that the inlay isn't all that bad since it's his only guitar*


----------



## COCK OF CHRIST (Oct 26, 2013)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> *convinces himself that the inlay isn't all that bad since it's his only guitar*




fvck off chump


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 26, 2013)

COCK OF CHRIST said:


> fvck off chump



Woah, easy there man, I think he was refering to himself.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 26, 2013)

COCK OF CHRIST said:


> fvck off chump



Whoa, put the gun down and everything is going to be alright!

He wasn't bagging on you there. If he was he probably would have said something like, "yeah, skulls are cheesy, but your user name? Class all around."
(Sorry man, just busting your balls!)


----------



## COCK OF CHRIST (Oct 26, 2013)

sounded to me like he was trying to bust my chops. seriously, i want that schecter but i hate that cheesy inlay


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 26, 2013)

COCK OF CHRIST said:


> sounded to me like he was trying to bust my chops. seriously, i want that schecter but i hate that cheesy inlay



Whatever happened to just being nice? If you're not sure about how he meant it, why don't you just ask what he meant by that?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 26, 2013)

COCK OF CHRIST said:


> sounded to me like he was trying to bust my chops. seriously, i want that schecter but i hate that cheesy inlay



Nope, I was referring to myself in the context of your quote. That guitar happens to be the only one I own and I definitely do not like the inlay. Thinking of trading it in for the kieth merrow Sig when it comes out


----------



## darren (Oct 26, 2013)

Removing/replacing dots is fairly straightforward. Removing anything else is a lot more of a job.


----------



## COCK OF CHRIST (Oct 26, 2013)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Nope, I was referring to myself in the context of your quote. That guitar happens to be the only one I own and I definitely do not like the inlay. Thinking of trading it in for the kieth merrow Sig when it comes out



my bad. besides that cheesy inlay, how does the guitar sound and play?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 26, 2013)

With regards to the above question, so awesome I can ignore the inlay. The neck is thin but not flat and the blackouts scream metal with lungs of fire. 

With regard to the original topic, why not just drill out the old inlay with an inlay sized bit and put new inlay in? That's how the original inlay was done except with wood instead of plastic...


----------



## skeels (Oct 26, 2013)

^ Making sure the new dots are flush and leveled smooth.


----------



## straymond (Oct 26, 2013)

The way I did it was that I used a drill to make a hole through the old dot, then i flipped the drillbit around, stuck it in the hole, wiggled it a bit and the dots came out with ease.













I then put some glue in the holes and stuck in some abalone that i ordered. Next step was leveling. I used stanley-blades with masking-tape to ensure not to damage the fretboard. Remember to change the tape OFTEN. Shave until you're satisfied


----------

